# Point & Shoot?...



## Scott (May 15, 2012)

Hi gang, 

I've spent the day researching point and shoot cameras as i want something a little smaller than my 5dii to carry around for social occasions (nights out on the town etc).

There are so many options out there it makes my head hurt but i've been looking at the following:
Fuji x100
Ricoh GR digital IV
Canon S100

What do you guys use when you can't be bothered lugging around your DSLR's? 

cheers,
Scott


----------



## bycostello (May 15, 2012)

s95.. shutter lag is a pain though...


----------



## elflord (May 15, 2012)

Scott said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I've spent the day researching point and shoot cameras as i want something a little smaller than my 5dii to carry around for social occasions (nights out on the town etc).
> 
> ...



Panasonic GF2. The advantage of micro 4/3 is that the system is more mature (better glass available). I only have the panasonic 20mm pancake (my go-to lens), I also sometimes use my Canon glass with an adapter.


----------



## RC (May 15, 2012)

S100 (which replaced my S80). The S100 has everything I was looking for in a P&S--glad to get raw back since it was pulled from the S80. 24-120 (FF), ideal for a P&S. F2 at 24mm, nice. Love the GPS. Nice layout and handy ring control. Only gripe, wish there was a setting to prevent the flash from popping up automatically. 

Chose Canon since I already knew the language--same menu layouts, terminology, etc. 

Almost went with The G1X but reminded myself if I can't put it in my pocket I my as well have my dSLR.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 15, 2012)

I am in the same boat. I have a 5d3 and need something more portable. I like the s100 but the IQ keeps drawing me to the g1x even though its not pocketable it's still small and can attach to your belt with a much smaller case. I also considered the Sony Nex 5 with the pancake lens since they have great IQ also. I am stuck because I do not want to sacrifice too much IQ especially if your getting raw data. I am worried the s100 will disappoint when used to a DSLR. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Scott (May 17, 2012)

This was the most stressful camera i've ever bought. There are sooooo many options when it comes to point and shoots. In the end i picked up a S100. I figure if i can't fit a camera in my pocket i should be using my 5dii.

Patiently waiting for the battery to charge so i can have a play with it.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 17, 2012)

I use the fuji x10 but i was having a go with a friends x100 yesterday
and its alot bigger than the x10 double the price no zoom but man the VF is nice 
and the images are superb.

However the x pro 1 are not that much more than the x100 and size is about the same
then you have interchangable lenses too gives you a bit more flexability than the x100 fixed 35mm equivalent

and i see fuji are offering to replace sensors with new models on the white orb affected models
so good news there

depends mostly on your budget and how big or small you want it


----------



## briansquibb (May 17, 2012)

Scott said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I've spent the day researching point and shoot cameras as i want something a little smaller than my 5dii to carry around for social occasions (nights out on the town etc).
> 
> ...



A 1D4 with a 70-200 stuck down your pants makes a great talking point ....... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (May 17, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> A 1D4 with a 70-200 stuck down your pants makes a great talking point ....... ;D ;D ;D




if you ever decide to sell your 70-200 remind me to NOT buy it!


----------



## Scott (May 17, 2012)

A 1D4 with a 70-200 stuck down your pants makes a great talking point ....... ;D ;D ;D
[/quote]

I've tried that but strangely i found it difficult to get into bars at night... and don't get me started on trying to go to the bathroom. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2012)

Scott said:


> This was the most stressful camera i've ever bought. There are sooooo many options when it comes to point and shoots. In the end i picked up a S100. I figure if i can't fit a camera in my pocket i should be using my 5dii



That's the main reason I chose the S100 (actually, I chose the S95 first, and when the S100 came out, my wife got the S95). High IQ, shoots RAW, truly pocketable.



RC said:


> Only gripe, wish there was a setting to prevent the flash from popping up automatically.



It should be as simple as turning it off. Even in the Auto modes, there's a setting to turn off the flash (press the flash icon at the 3 o'clock position on the rear dial, then rotate that dial to the off position - flash with the international symbol for no over it). Then, it won't pop up. In Av, Tv, and M, there's not even an option to have the flash automatically pop up - you must set it to off or on (or slow sync, in the case of Av mode).


----------



## RC (May 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It should be as simple as turning it off. Even in the Auto modes, there's a setting to turn off the flash (press the flash icon at the 3 o'clock position on the rear dial, then rotate that dial to the off position - flash with the international symbol for no over it). Then, it won't pop up. In Av, Tv, and M, there's not even an option to have the flash automatically pop up - you must set it to off or on (or slow sync, in the case of Av mode).




Thanks for the tips Neruo. I must confess I haven't played with my S100 a lot yet since I only use it when it not practical to use my dSLR. It's going to get a good work in about a week with the family at Disneyland. I took it to HI on a business trip and really found the GPS function beneficial. I was in a lot of out of the way places (Molokai) that I was able to map to when I got back home.


Edit: initially when I commented on the "flash popping up automatically", I was wanting a hard off setting in the menu because I kept turning on the flash with my Fat fingers and since my left hand index finger was on top of the flash, it was a nuisance. Ok, now that I've had a few days to really play with this, train my self to hold it so it doesn't interfer with the flash, and to master the dial, I m good and loving this little camera. I do wish there was one more programmable button--like the shortcut button on my old S80. I think I've got this all setup the way I like it:
_http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6395.msg128779#msg128779_


----------



## Dylan777 (May 17, 2012)

S100...small & takes decent pics under low light. 

My last business trip in China with S100.


----------



## 7enderbender (May 17, 2012)

Scott said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I've spent the day researching point and shoot cameras as i want something a little smaller than my 5dii to carry around for social occasions (nights out on the town etc).
> 
> ...




Depends on what you want to use it for. If you need small and it really is just for snapshots any of the little Canon's will be ok. For manual (limited) options any of the SX cameras are quite nice.

For more serious stuff where larger sensor size matters the other options are certainly better - but also bigger. I personally want something like the Fuji in addition to my 5DII at some point. I already have a little Canon P&S and never really use because it's just too frustrating at times. My daughter's SX130 on the other hand can be quite enjoyable for what it is.


----------



## Broadway53 (May 17, 2012)

Take a look at the thread on this forum regarding the G1x. I bought one because I wanted something smaller when I travel or go someplace at night that may not be the safest location to pull out an expensive DSLR and lens. The bigger sensor and Digic 5 processor are great - no sacrifice of IQ for a smaller camera. There area also quit a few reviews out there about the G1x. Yes, the shutter is slow, the viewfinder is crap and there are other issues but like I said - the IQ is amazing.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 22, 2012)

The Lumix LX5 is also a nice point & shoot. F2.0, 24mm on the wide end, RAW, full manual controls... Leica lens.

Not too shabby.

I also just picked up the new PowerShot D20 tough/ waterproof camera for a recent vacation, surprisingly good results in all conditions. Granted no manual controls, but you can beat the hell out of it


----------



## Mike Miami (May 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for my Canon SX-260 HS to be delivered today. A few Summer vacations planned this year and wanted something smaller for a belt case to hide away when going on rides at the Orlando parks or without case to sneak into concerts and sporting events with the kids, lol.

Digic 5
25 mm wide angle
1080p hd video
GPS
12.1 mp
25-500mm zoom range

Great zoom range + IS + waterproof case available for when snorkeling in the Keys.

Much easier for me to carry the 260 HS than to carry my 5D3 in those situations.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 22, 2012)

I had the similar problem, cant carry 7D and a lens all around every time, needed a P&S. Chose SX-230HS after much research. The far end zoom was more important to me. Macro mode is good too.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 1, 2012)

Of the three, only the S100 will comfortable fit in your pocket - unless you're a lot bigger than an average guy.
My S95 is same size and performs well under most circumstances. Only other small camera I've had was the
Leica D-Lux 3 but it was slightly bigger. Under most circumstances no significant difference in viewing the 
images or printing them up to 11X14.


----------

